# Van điện từ inox



## truongeriko

*
Van điện từ inox* là sản phẩm thuộc dòng van điện từ được thiết kế bằng chất liệu inox 204, inox 316 hoặc inox 201. Với đặc tính có độ bền cơ học cao, chịu bền, chịu nhiệt tốt và có khả năng chống ăn mòn rỉ sét, chống nhiễm bẩn, nhiễm từ.

Nó sẽ hoạt động khi được cấp điện vào cuộn coil. Ưu điểm nổi bật nhất của van điện từ inox chính là có thể vận hành tốt trong nhiều loại môi trường khắc nghiệt có nhiệt độ cao và độ ăn mòn cao như hóa chất, axit…

*Thông Số Kỹ Thuật.
*
-Chất liệu: inox 304 – inox 316

-Kích cỡ: DN8- DN300

-Kiểu kết nối: lắp ren, mặt bích

-Điện áp điều khiển: 24VDC / 220V

-Kiểu van: Thường đóng / Thường mở

-Nhiệt độ là việc: -10 đến 180 độ C

-Gioăng làm kín: PTFE, EPDM

-Áp lực: 0.5 đến 10bar

-Môi trường làm việc: Nước, khí, gas, dầu…

-Thương hiệu: UNID, STNC, ODE, ROUND STAR, TPC

-Xuất xứ: Đài Loan, Hàn Quốc, Italia.







*Cấu Tạo.
*
-Van điện từ inox cũng giống các loại van điện từ khác. Nó được thiết kế gồm các bộ phận chính tương tự các dòng van điện từ khác, chỉ khác nhau về chất liệu là inox 304, 316 hoặc 201 . Cụ thể:

*-Thân van:* được làm từ inox cao cấp 304, 316 hoặc 201 có độ bền cơ học cao, chịu bền, chịu nhiệt tốt và có khả năng chống ăn mòn rỉ sét, chống nhiễm bẩn, nhiễm từ.

*-Vỏ coil điện:* làm từ thép không gỉ, chịu bền tốt và bên ngoài được sơn một lớp sơn phủ epoxy chống thấm nước và cách điện

*-Coil điện:* chất liệu inox và dây quấn bằng đồng chịu bền tốt, chống va đập.

*-Trục van:* hoàn toàn bằng inox với đặc điểm từ trường mạnh, giúp van hoạt động tốt nhất.

*-Gioăng và lớp màng:* được cấu tạo bằng chất liệu cao su, teflon bảo vệ cuộn coil tránh tình trạng rò rỉ ảnh hưởng đến quá trình hoạt động.






*>>>>>  Xem thêm  Van điện từ phi 34, Van điện từ phi 21.

Ứng dụng Van Điện Từ Inox.
*
-Van điện từ được lắp đặt trong các hệ thống đường ống mà lưu chất là hóa chất ăn mòn như: axit loãng, axit đậm đặc, hoặc các nhà máy hóa chất

-Ngoài ra van điện từ được sử dụng trong các hệ thống nước thải công nghiệp của các nhà máy, xi nghiệp như: nhà máy thức ăn chăn nuôi, nhà máy thực phẩm, các nhà máy sản xuất bia rượu, nhà máy sản xuất bánh kẹo, hoặc các hệ thống nuôi trồng thủy sản.

-Van được sử dụng trong các hệ thống nhà vườn, trồng hoa, trồng rau…

-Van được sử dụng trong các hệ thống hơi, hơi nóng, hơi bão hòa….

*Các loại van điện từ inox ưu dùng hiện nay.

-Van điện từ inox thường đóng.

-Van điện từ inox thường mở.

-Van điện từ inox nối ren.

-Van điện từ inox mặt bích.

Báo Gía Van Điện Từ Inox  Tại Eriko.
*
Công Ty TNHH Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko là tổng kho chuyên nhập khẩu và phân phối chính hãng *van điện từ* giá rẻ uy tín trên toàn quốc với nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn.

-Đổi miễn phí trong vòng 3 ngày nếu van bị lỗi do nhà sản xuất.

-Đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm định CO-CQ, mang tới niềm tin nơi khách hàng.

-Tư vấn lắp đặt 24h.

Qúy khách hàng đặt mua, nhận *báo giá van điện từ giá rẻ*, vui lòng liên hệ tới:

*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO

Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu – Xã Tân Triều – Huyện Thanh Trì – TP Hà nội.

Tel:  0988628586 | MST: 0106240019 | Email: erikovn.sg@gmail.com

VP – Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM*


----------

